# LEEP Procedure with IUD Removal



## nstep68214 (Apr 20, 2012)

Can you bill and IUD Removal seperately from the LEEP Procedure? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tmerickson (Apr 24, 2012)

Try it, see what happens! I don't know of any guideline off the top of my head that says you can't.


----------

